# HELP ME jar feeder with brass insert



## brendantm130 (Jan 23, 2010)

those look like the inserts for frames to protect the hole from the wire, only longer. But you should be able to bet brass tubing at any hardware store.


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

Maybe ACE hardware ?


----------



## Rusty Hills Farm (Mar 24, 2010)

Maybe I am misunderstanding, but the photos look to me like standard canning jars and lids (available from Walmart and others) with brass eyelets ( available from Dadant (#M00709) and probably most of the other suppliers) inserted through a hole drilled in the inner lid.

HTH


Rusty


----------



## Mr. C (Oct 27, 2011)

It's a compression fitting insert. http://www.homedepot.com/p/Watts-1-...ession-Sleeve-with-Brass-Insert-A-8/100638201

I bought them once by themselves and one of the big box stores, not sure what I did with them, but I never got around to making my feeders.


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

we have bought them at lowes. they go inside plastic tubing to keep it from crushing when the fitting is tightened. home depot also has them. try mfg watts # a-8 96760-pt 1/4 inch (4864306735)


----------



## Walter Lawler (Apr 12, 2013)

That is exactly what they are. They appear to be soldered into common mason jar inserts. If all else fails go to NAPA auto, I used these all the time for plastic air lines.


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 21, 2010)

I found them at a plumbing store a few years ago. They were cheaper there than at a box store.


----------



## Taylors_Bees (Jan 17, 2011)

thanks for all the help


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Check out MSC Direct as well... 

http://www.mscdirect.com/product/79443297


----------



## Dale_3rd (May 11, 2012)

These might be what you're looking for too.

http://www.mcmaster.com/#ferrule-terminals/=mql57t


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

The lengths of the inserts are seldom specified. I may call one or two of the manufacturers... 

I might just use pieces of 3/16 or 1/8" copper tubing with a flat washer or small nut soldered onto the inside of the lid for support.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

I would want to use pint jars setup with inserts/tubes to use as feeders for Queen Castle sections (enclosed by a second box). Since I need something to pass through the 3/4" thick inner covers I think I'll just use copper tubing... 

"Parker's" longest 1/8" dia. brass insert is .46 inches long (pn 63PT-2-16).


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

I picked up a 3' length of 1/8" brass tubing at a hobby shop for $2.29

I abraded the outer surface of the lid a bit and used a small flat washer for support and to hold solder. The photo shows the results of my quick test. 

It's certainly strong enough.


----------



## Mr. C (Oct 27, 2011)

Copper tubing would be cheaper and could be cut to any length if you wanted to go that route.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

I finally soldered the brass tubing on the inside, still using #6 flat washers for additional support. I used a #10-24 x 3/4" coupling nut and some ring magnets (from Home Depot) to position the tube for soldering. A small piece of paper rolled around the tube helped with the alignment...










I suspect that copper tubing would be cheaper if one doesn't have to buy a 10 foot roll of the stuff. I also believe that at 1/8" diameter, copper would be even more susceptible to damage than the brass.


----------

